# Turkey Gravy from Drippings



## nette (Nov 22, 2009)

This must be another art form that I have not even grasped yet.  has anyone done this successfully=not overly smokey with a hint of smoke in the gravy?

Is there one brine over another that produces better drippings?

I may be getting behins since I haven't started brining yet but I want a gravy that complements the bird.

Thanks!
nette


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 22, 2009)

A good basic brine lower in salt an not overly spicey is what yer lookin fer.  Will make an excellent gravy.  Defat it by puttin it in a jar in the ice box an scrape the fat offin the top.

Make a rue then add in the drippins.  Makes a wonderfull, smokey gravy.


----------



## ronp (Nov 22, 2009)

Put a drip pan under the bird with some chicken stock and onions.

After the smoke do what Trav said and defat.

Then simmer to reduce , then I use corn starch to thicken.


----------



## meateater (Nov 23, 2009)

Gravy...Isn't that a food group?


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

What these guys said.The drippings really pick up the smoke nicely and it is a treat to fill the kitchen with that smokey aroma..


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Nette,

Here is how I make gravy for my birds in the smoker.  It is awesome, and I always make a bunch, as I freeze it and use it as a smoky, savory, stock for other things.  Use this with some wild rice, and I'm in heaven...check it out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83062


----------



## walle (Nov 23, 2009)

What they said!

BBQ Engineer also had an awesome post a while back on gravy that I'm goning to have to try.  In his drip pot, he had an assortment of veggies (carrot, celery, onion,etc.), let them all cook down during the smoke, catching the drippings, then blended it all.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2009)

I heard on the radio yesterday that someone made a gravy fountain complete with a heater in the lower tank. Whoever invented this should be a elevated to a hero status


----------



## nette (Nov 23, 2009)

Great advice, I have not started the brine yet so I will cut back on the salt then use chicken stock with veggies when I put the bird on.

Thanks!


----------



## gemohler (Nov 23, 2009)

Im going to attempt this tomorrow.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

I would agree with just about everyone here just use a drip pan with some chicken stock in it with onions and peppers and you'll be just fine.


----------

